# Ferguson TO20 3 pt. issue



## ejones (Jun 19, 2016)

Got my '51 TO20 moved over to the new place and mowed a few weeds. Didn't have enough time to do the whole lot. As I was finishing up I noticed that the mower (a 4 footer) was not sitting level. I went to raise it up and only one side moved...the other just stayed down. I didn't have the time to investigate anything, just had to leave the tractor there. Soooo... I wondering what might be the problem??? I do need to unhook the mower and check things out but just didn't have the time. Any input will be great.

thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello ejones, welcome to the forum.

Unhook the mower so you have easy access to the lift components. It could be something a simple as a broken lift link, or a pin falling out, but I think you would have noticed that.

See attached parts diagrams. I used a parts diagram for a Ford 9N (very similar), as I don't have a TO-20 diagram. Your lift shaft (item #24) may have broken or your lift arm (item #23) may have cracked/split or stripped splines. Maybe your leveling box has broken internally? You should see the problem immediately when you inspect closely. 

Finding parts is the next issue. Tractorhouse.com has 8ea. TO-20's listed in salvage in their "dismantled machines" section.

Good Luck.


----------



## ejones (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks Harvey. The diagrams do help. My reproduction service manual does have some black and white images to go along with the text. However, these are just B&W with out the 50 shades of gray so absolutely no detail, like they were drawn with a wide tip Sharpie so I can't see any detail what so ever.

The leveler is a newer aftermarket unit. Not sure when the previous owner put it on nor how much they paid for it. 

Definitely need to remove the mower and spend some time inspecting things. Now that the tractor is 2 hours away and I don't have a shop to work in over there it will be a little more of a challenge to figure this out and fix it.


----------



## ejones (Jun 19, 2016)

Just got back from the property where the tractor is...turned out to be a simple fix of a broken pin.  Easy and cheap...I like it.


----------

